# rosemary



## Trin (May 6, 2020)

No, I would expect you would know more about it as it is native to your particular region of the world.

I have to plant it as an annual where I live as it does not survive the cold. Been thinking about potting some and bringing it indoors during the Winter. Some species can get 2 meters tall?


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

Some varieties of Rosemary can get invasive and can take over areas, best to research and avoid those ones.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

If those invasive Rosemary species can out invade Johnson grass and poison ivy I would like to hear about them.


----------

